# TBT Fair 2017: Share Your Entries!



## Laudine (Aug 20, 2017)

While you must post your entry in the official *Submissions boards* in order to enter the contests, you can also post your entries in this thread if you wish to share them with everyone!

Keep in mind that it's your choice if you wish to use this thread or not and remember that this does not count as an official entry. *You must submit through the official Submissions board to actally enter the contests.*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2017)

My submission to the Retro Drawing Contest:







It's a picture of three arcade machines, but it looks like it came out of an arcade game screen.

And yes, I used Microsoft Paint to design this. You would easily figure out how I actually made all these pixels.


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 21, 2017)

it's probably blurry bc i didn't feel like hosting it on imgur but idc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2017)

Here's my villager contest entry, I wish there were lizards in Animal Crossing so bad.

*Villager name:*Slink
*Villager species:*Skink(Blue Tongue)
*Villager personality:*Smug
*Villager catchphrase:*Take it easy.
*Backstory:* Born an old soul, Slink set off to find himself at a young age with nothing more than a guitar in his hands and an RV in his name. He went around the world and spread good times and great music wherever he went. One day he stopped at an RV camp in a small town and met a groovy dog of like minds named Harv. The two jammed all night long and Harv convinced him to stay. Slink settled into his small town life and now spends his days writing songs, drinking organic tea, listening to his vinyl, and bugging the mayor to build a clothing optional hot spring.
*Home photo:*





(Definitely maybe probably not inspired by Sheila because she's my hippie turt.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2017)

My Design a Villager & Interior submission:

*Villager name*: Holly

*Villager species*: Penguin

*Villager personality*: Peppy

*Villager catchphrase*: jolly

*Backstory*: Holly is an Adelie penguin chick from the North Pole. Her birthday is December 25th. She loves Toy Day, sweet foods, coffee, and music. She only hates pessimists, sour foods. She is also good at baking. Her favorite season is winter, and she's more likely to send gifts than any other villager, regardless of friendship status.

*Home photo*:


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 22, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My Design a Villager & Interior submission:
> 
> *Villager name*: Holly
> 
> ...



I cant see any of your photos ;o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I cant see any of your photos ;o



I submitted the photos as attachments rather than imgur photos. I wonder how the staff could put them in the poll if this was the case (just in case if I get nominated).

EDIT: I can actually see them when logged out. I wonder why some can see, but not others?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's my villager contest entry, I wish there were lizards in Animal Crossing so bad.
> 
> *Villager name:*Slink
> *Villager species:*Skink(Blue Tongue)
> ...



oh my god if you don't win anything ..guys eat my boots!

I LOVE THIS (yeah i might be bias now but tbh has anyone ever done a hippie villager before??)


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 23, 2017)

Villager name: pebble
Villager species: albino snake
that's all I'm giving to the public


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2017)

My entry for the Retro Room Renovation:



A dine-in arcade. You can eat, play games, and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My entry for the Retro Room Renovation:
> 
> View attachment 206540
> 
> A dine-in arcade. You can eat, play games, and enjoy the scenery.



Whoa that's so nice! I just submitted mine, I have no confidence in my designing skills though,, lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> Whoa that's so nice! I just submitted mine, I have no confidence in my designing skills though,, lol



Thanks. I may not be good at art, but the Animal Crossing ones, I am very good at.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's my villager contest entry, I wish there were lizards in Animal Crossing so bad.
> 
> *Villager name:*Slink
> *Villager species:*Skink(Blue Tongue)
> ...



That's the life right there. If this were a real villager I would love him forever and ever


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Thanks. I may not be good at art, but the Animal Crossing ones, I am very good at.



Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses haha. I assume that the game you used was Happy Home Designer? Sorry if I'm wrong, I don't know anything about the game tbh, so the picture looks fascinating to me xD (like villagers actually interacting with furniture, and a hecking discoball? Sign me up)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't mind sharing my entry. I really wanted to spice it up with some creativity so I added my own custom arcade games.






- Bottom Left: Ticket Prize Booth
- Center: Arcade Machines + Ticket Wheel
- Bottom Right: Bubble Gum Machine + Pinball
- Top Right: Pin Knock Down Game + Strength Test Game + Ring Toss
- Top Left: Soda Machine + Jukebox


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 23, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't mind sharing my entry. I really wanted to spice it up with some creativity so I added my own custom arcade games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh what the heck I love your room! Seriously like the 3 games in the back, that's so creative :0


----------



## sizzi (Aug 23, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't mind sharing my entry. I really wanted to spice it up with some creativity so I added my own custom arcade games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "hammer" game is so creative! It looks just like the ones you see at arcades/fairs so it's crazy to think that's a clock!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 24, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't mind sharing my entry. I really wanted to spice it up with some creativity so I added my own custom arcade games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! It's both a carnival and an arcade.


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 24, 2017)

I had a cute story to go with for a villager, the rest just kind of made itself

*Villager name:* Orion
*Villager species:* Wolf
*Villager personality:* Smug
*Villager catchphrase:* comet
*Backstory:* Orion is a solid, jet black wolf with white tips on his hands, feet, muzzle, and ears with brilliant blue eyes and wears a night sky tee. Orion was always a dreamer and all of those dreams centered around the beauty of the night sky. Whether it was capturing its mystery in poetry or simply admiring his love from afar, he spent all of his time obsessing over the soft glimmer of the stars and staring off into the never ending abyss of the darkness above. One day while lounging in the grass staring at the night sky, he sensed another presence: another wolf by the name of Stella who also shared a deep seeded love of the cosmos. They quickly became fast friends, but was short-lived as Astrid was training to be an astronaut. Her maiden voyage ended in tragedy as her space shuttle lost all communication while going to the moon. Orion spends his days now in his home continuing to capture the magnificence of the night, gazing longingly at the sky, all while hoping to catch a glimpse of his most favorite star again one day.
*Home photo:*


----------



## Bcat (Aug 24, 2017)

Here's my entry for the design a villager contest!

Villager name: Vandra
Villager species: Bat
Villager personality: Uchi
Villager catchphrase: Vampy
Backstory: Though she might be short, her kooky clothing and rambuncious personality, ensure there's no chance you'll miss her! Don't let her appearance frighten you however, she's actually quite the sweetheart (if you can get past the fangs).

Originally from Transylvania, This young bat eventually grew tired of her sleepy life there and decided to spread her wings to somewhere more...lively.
Her eccentric personality and taste for all things victorian and gothic are reflected in her home, where she spends most of her daylight hours. 
Filled with 19th century classics like Frankenstein and Dracula to read, a grand piano for practicing Beethoven and Bach, and a suspicious lack of mirrors make her cozy abode a paradise for lovers of all things eerie! 

So why don't you come on over and stay awhile? She'd love to have you and she won't bite. (probably) 

Home photo:


----------



## Milleram (Aug 24, 2017)

Spoiler: Animal Crossing Retro Room Renovation














Spoiler: Design-A-Villager & Interior Contest



*Villager name:* Faye
*Villager species:* Bird
*Villager personality:* Peppy
*Villager catchphrase:* Fairydust
*Backstory:*
Faye is a bird with large black eyes and long eyelashes.
She has white feathers covering her face and belly, and purple feathers covering the rest of her body.
She has pink blush on her cheeks and a small yellow beak.
She wears the bubble-gum tee.

Like most peppy villagers, Faye is very interested in fashion.
She can often be found at The Able Sisters, looking for new pieces to add to her wardrobe.
She is particularly interested in fairy-kei, a popular Japanese street style.
She likes both pastel and fluorescent colours, and this is reflected in her home decor.

Aside from fashion, Faye's other main interest is collecting toys.
Although she will buy any toy that catches her fancy, she mainly collects teddy bears and dolls.
She loves to come home at the end of the day and snuggle up with one of her stuffed pandas.

With her whimsical nature and boundless energy, Faye is still very much a kid at heart.
Because of this, she doesn't get along well with snooty and cranky villagers who constantly tell her to act her age.  
*Home photo:*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 24, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Spoiler: Animal Crossing Retro Room Renovation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice arcade you have there.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That's the life right there. If this were a real villager I would love him forever and ever



I really wish there were Lizards in animal crossing, and a real hippie. 
I un-ironically used Bud cause he's the hippiest person in my opinion, even though he's more of a surfer dude than a hippie...


----------



## Milleram (Aug 25, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nice arcade you have there.



Thank you so much! Yours is really great, too. c: I kind of wish I had also thought to do mine in a bigger room. It was hard to fit everything I wanted to include, lol.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's my retro arcade! I hope my custom designs are neon and obnoxious enough. I'm actually pretty proud of this.


----------



## Aniko (Aug 25, 2017)

I wish I had seen this thread before submitting mine OTL, What I did looks like some of yours.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2017)

Aniko said:


> I wish I had seen this thread before submitting mine OTL, What I did looks like some of yours.



With the retro arcade theme I think a lot of people are going for the same thing, it's basically down to who does it the best IMO. I did a pizza place for mine, because I didn't want it to be just an arcade.


----------



## Aniko (Aug 26, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> With the retro arcade theme I think a lot of people are going for the same thing, it's basically down to who does it the best IMO. I did a pizza place for mine, because I didn't want it to be just an arcade.



Same walls, same extra items..OTL 

Yes, but now I think it could have matched the theme without being an actual retro arcade.

I will need to think outside the box for the next contests.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Here's my retro arcade! I hope my custom designs are neon and obnoxious enough. I'm actually pretty proud of this.
> View attachment 206703



I really like your prize section. How many tickets for the bear?


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Here's my retro arcade! I hope my custom designs are neon and obnoxious enough. I'm actually pretty proud of this.
> View attachment 206703



Oh, wow! This is amazing! The custom designs really make it stand out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a photo from the room I entered (not actual photo)



Spoiler:


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> Oh, wow! This is amazing! The custom designs really make it stand out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thanks so much!

I love yours too! The space theme looks great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really like your prize section. How many tickets for the bear?



20, but if you had a glam feather I'm sure we could work somethnig out...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 26, 2017)

These are all so cool! I wanna share my entry!



Spoiler: Enter if you dare...



While we all rush around and enjoy the buzz of the TBT Fair 2017, a retro gaming championship takes place in another world...

​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 26, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> These are all so cool! I wanna share my entry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a really creative use of the disco ball with the galaxy wallpaper because of how it looks like the disco ball is gleaming on it. Also love how colorful the flooring and lights are.


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> These are all so cool! I wanna share my entry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome! I didn't know you could change the color of the floor lights :0


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 26, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> That's a really creative use of the disco ball with the galaxy wallpaper because of how it looks like the disco ball is gleaming on it. Also love how colorful the flooring and lights are.





Zane said:


> That's awesome! I didn't know you could change the color of the floor lights :0



Thank you both!

Actually I never thought about the disco ball and the Galaxy wall to be truthful. I just thought it looked good with the floor! I'll take the credit for it though...

And yeah! If you don't have HHD, you can get the floor lights in NL and they're customizable in that game too I think!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 26, 2017)

Here is mine for the design a villager & interior!

*Villager name:*Angelina
*Villager species:*Pegasus
*Villager personality:*Peppy
*Villager catchphrase:*cutie
*Backstory:*A mystical pegasus that once lived in a beautiful fantasy land with other magical creatures. Once she went flying out to the sky, and encountered an evil spirit, who kills any pegasus that encounters him to make potions with their wings. Angelina begged the spirit that she'll do anything for him in order to live. So, instead of killing her, the evil spirit banished her into the world of Animal Crossing. Not knowing how to go back, she decided to live here, and met Julian, who she loved so much, but was so shy to tell him. She keeps a picture of Julian in her house, and designed her house to look just like home. After some years, she fell into a worsening depression, but never told anyone. She knew pegasuses should be happy, which is why she acts peppy, but isn't actually...
*Home photo:*


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 26, 2017)

might as well


*Villager name:* Luna
*Villager species:* cat
*Villager personality:* normal
*Villager catchphrase:* sweetie
*Backstory:* black cat, wears retro swimsuit, born aug 3rd, portrait frame color is pink, fav color is green, has too many books and plants, likes tea, writing, the rain,   doesn't like coffee, bees, yellow
*Home photo:*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 26, 2017)

Meh, this is just a t-shirt created Mushroom.
I had a bunch of clothes that didnt fit me anymore, So I decided to enter the Real Life Pixel Event.
The result? That.
Because I was dumb, I forgot to read the rules. I drew up a pixel link, so I just threw it in the picture.
(My bad if the name is blurry, stupid phone...)


----------



## Chicha (Aug 27, 2017)

*80s Romantic Arcade*
I made all the custom QRs myself except for the clothes.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicha said:


> *80s Romantic Arcade*
> I made all the custom QRs myself except for the clothes.​



That looks very beautiful.

Usually when I compete, I go for uniqueness.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicha said:


> *80s Romantic Arcade*
> I made all the custom QRs myself except for the clothes.​



gosh, yours looks good! I'm nervous.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 27, 2017)

*Villager name:* Neblia
*Villager species:* Wolf
*Villager personality:* Uchi
*Villager catchphrase:* starry
*Backstory:* Neblia is a wolf that got stranded in space from her home planet. She researches every day a way to try to get back, but to no avail (hence the crumpled papers). She was modified so that most of her body is robotic inside, so she doesn't need food or water, but she enjoys sipping on a cup of coffee while reading books about space. Sometimes she sits down in front of the table to look at reminiscent photos from her home. K.K. Technopop plays inside the room. The plant inside the ship is one of the only reminders from her planet. Every single day she follows a daily routine of activities, which includes watering the plant and star-gazing. Neblia loves to gaze at the stars with a telescope through the window of her ship, studying them for a path back home. By nature, she has a very protective and straightforward personality, always thinking out everything. Her coat of fur is very dark blue (almost black) with patches of lighter blues/purples and she has starry red-golden eyes. Her wardrobe mostly consists of blouses and dresses with galaxy-like patterns.
*Home photo:*


Spoiler










 (I couldn't find a way to get the whole room without my character rip)


----------



## Chicha (Aug 27, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That looks very beautiful.
> 
> Usually when I compete, I go for uniqueness.



Thank you, yours came out great as well! It gave me a Dave and Busters vibe.



Bcat said:


> gosh, yours looks good! I'm nervous.



Thank you! Aw no, don't be! You never know with these contests. Your custom floor looks good!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicha said:


> *80s Romantic Arcade*
> I made all the custom QRs myself except for the clothes.​



I'm at a loss of words here. This is nothing short of incredible. This is really creative and the custom QR codes are very nice.


----------



## Chicha (Aug 27, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm at a loss of words here. This is nothing short of incredible. This is really creative and the custom QR codes are very nice.



Thanks so much! Making them was fun! Your entry came out great as well, the carnival games in the back was a great touch!


----------



## Milleram (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicha said:


> *80s Romantic Arcade*
> I made all the custom QRs myself except for the clothes.​



Really cute idea!!


----------



## Chicha (Aug 27, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Really cute idea!!



Thank you! Yours came out cute as well!


----------



## Milleram (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Thank you! Yours came out cute as well!



Aw, thanks so much! c:


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Aug 27, 2017)

When you're looking through all of the villager backstories and room pics and wondering if yours could be as good enough as other people's.

Don't worry, I'll still post something once I'm finished (no matter how rubbish it ends up being).


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 27, 2017)

Splatoon-style retro arcade:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicha said:


> *80s Romantic Arcade*
> I made all the custom QRs myself except for the clothes.​



I love this one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

Chicha said:


> *80s Romantic Arcade*
> I made all the custom QRs myself except for the clothes.​



Just noticed the GhostBusters logo! So cute!


----------



## Chicha (Aug 28, 2017)

Jacob said:


> I love this one





KaydeeKrunk said:


> Just noticed the GhostBusters logo! So cute!



Thank you both! ;v;


----------



## Bowie (Aug 28, 2017)

I wish everyone the best of luck with their entries! They're all beautiful!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 28, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Here's my retro arcade! I hope my custom designs are neon and obnoxious enough. I'm actually pretty proud of this.
> View attachment 206703


Omg I love the floor pattern. It reminds me of the arcade at the roller skating rink near my house.


----------



## Araie (Aug 29, 2017)

Just finished making the final adjustments to my retro arcade, and I think it turned out pretty okay! 





Here's also my WIP entry for the villager contest


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 29, 2017)

just finished my entry for the villager design contest!!

*Villager name:* Glacie
*Villager species:* Polar Bear
*Villager personality:* Uchi
*Villager catchphrase:* 'snowflake'
*Backstory:* Glacie has light blue eyes and white fur that turns light grey on her paws, feet, eyelids and snout; she set out from her home far north in search of different sights and new experiences. She's an energetic soul who gets excited about the little things in life and can't stand to stay still and be idle.
Being a bear, her favorite hobby is fishing and she's quite good, but she also enjoys an occasional slalom down the nearest steep hill on her trusty old snowboard.
Despite loving the change of scenery from her frigid hometown, the warmer climate does prove to be a challenge at times, so she stuffs her house with ice furniture and cooling devices to combat the heat and make things more comfortable.
Glacie never stays in one town for very long and is always moving from place to place to feed her insatiable wanderlust, but she keeps a photo album (or three.. or ten) full of pictures of the many friends she makes along the way, to remember them by.
Default shirt: 'winter sweater'
Birthday: 29 November
Picture Quote: "Home is where the hearth is."
*Home photo:*


----------



## tifachu (Aug 29, 2017)

my entry for the drawing!



it's fact, every office worker isn't always doing office work. Especially when they're in every day, all day, like Isabelle is... >_> Also i made her last name "Moran", as Lucy Moran from Twin Peaks, my favorite oldie tv show, first aired in 1990, so very retro~ Lucy reminds me so much of Isabelle, it's how I imagine she would look as a human and sound (though lucy is a bit more sassy)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 29, 2017)

Here is my entry for the retro arcade. I tried buying some arcade machines and playing with them, but I didn't like the way it was coming out. So here is some live action Pong. I also couldn't find a white ball so I redid my character's hair. lol


----------



## sizzi (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't mind sharing my entry for the retro arcade design! 






Mine is based on the 2017 Fair itself including some of the events, games and prizes that were included in this year's fair.

All the entries on here are so amazing btw! You are all so creative - it's unreal!


----------



## Araie (Aug 30, 2017)

tifachu said:


> my entry for the drawing!
> 
> 
> 
> it's fact, every office worker isn't always doing office work. Especially when they're in every day, all day, like Isabelle is... >_> Also i made her last name "Moran", as Lucy Moran from Twin Peaks, my favorite oldie tv show, first aired in 1990, so very retro~ Lucy reminds me so much of Isabelle, it's how I imagine she would look as a human and sound (though lucy is a bit more sassy)



This is soooo cute! I wish I could draw this good :'D


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 30, 2017)

For the Retro Renovation I made a barcade!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 31, 2017)

Finally finished my villager / room entry, I tried to keep with the retro / 80's theme of the other contests and the fair!



Spoiler:  my entry



*Villager name:* Mike

*Villager species:* Dog

*Villager personality:* Jock 

*Villager catchphrase:* Young'in!

*Backstory:* Mike is an old dog, and the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" certainly applies to him! He may be the oldest village resident by far, but nobody knows his true age, the other villagers gossip though, and estimate he's far into his 50's. Despite dressing (and acting) like he jumped right out of the 80's!

Mike was popular in the 80's, he was the lead in a boyband, but now his spot has been taken by K.K. Slider (curse that new dog! - as Mike would say) and he hasn't been able to step out of the times ever since, he even still wears his gold chain - think your Grandpa dressing like he's in an 80's hip-hop band, yeah, that's Mike.

Signs of the 80's even still remain in is house, doesn't it look like a young adult room from some 80's movie? Talking of 80's movies, despite having a T.V, that's all Mike watches (along with clips of his band performing...). However, Mike is always looking out for the other residents in the village, always happy to host an 80's movie marathon and talk to you for hours about how amazing the "old days" were...

*Home photo:*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Here is my entry for the retro arcade. I tried buying some arcade machines and playing with them, but I didn't like the way it was coming out. So here is some live action Pong. I also couldn't find a white ball so I redid my character's hair. lol
> 
> View attachment 206936



oh my god i love this... i hope you win something or at least get a mention maaann


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 31, 2017)

Finished my drawing contest entry!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 31, 2017)

I can't really draw all that well so I made my entry out of the select tool and shape tool in Photoshop with custom text being used as a resource.



Spoiler


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 1, 2017)

​Here is what I've been doing so far for the real life pixel event. I messed up in some spots, but I'm too tired to care. Just need to add the feathers and I'll be done.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 1, 2017)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 207097​Here is what I've been doing so far for the real life pixel event. I messed up in some spots, but I'm too tired to care. Just need to add the feathers and I'll be done.



Whoa that's looking real good!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Sep 1, 2017)

Spoiler: oh god do i try










i only had one dry erase board, two markers and zero talent but i really wanted to participate i'm sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

i feel you man..mine probably just look way too doodle just because i like to use the air brush because it gives a cool painting feeling.


----------



## narae (Sep 1, 2017)

Just found out about this thread! Man, all of your entries look so incredible. *0*

I wish I could edit my entry but it's too late for me haha. Such beautimous rooms. ;;





I regret not adding an ice cream parlor section. XD
I went a bit symmetry crazy with this room.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 1, 2017)

here's my room for the villager contest. I know villager rooms aren't decorated like that, or that big, but we can dream. The qr codes for the holes took forever since I had to keep going back and forth to match it with the wall layers. It's sad tho that they don't have the exact colours for them


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Here's my art submission, it's not amazing but I think it turned out alright.


Spoiler:  huge picture


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2017)

^omg looking so god man, love that idea <3


----------



## The cub servant (Sep 2, 2017)

My design-a-villager entry



Spoiler



*Villager name:* Dahlia
*Villager species:* Horse
*Villager personality:* Snooty
*Villager catchphrase:* Neigh-bor
*Backstory:* Dahlia is a white horse with a black mane and tail, and green eyes. Raised on a farm by her parents, Dahlia quickly discovered her love for flowers and other greenery. She loved taking care of different plants and seeing them happy and thriving. What fascinated her the most was trying to grow different sorts of hybrid flower variants.

Later, she won the farmers? market for the most beautiful flower. All the praise she received for her unique colored hybrids made her snobby, and being the overambitious horse she was, she decided to move to the big city. With her hardworking attitude she was sure she would make it big. However, in reality it was way harder than she had ever imagined. Customers rarely showed up, and when she could no longer afford to pay her bills, Dahlia was forced to move to the small town of Animal Crossing. Her big flop left her quite embarrassed. She grew timid, something that made her appear colder. Nowadays she has regained most of her confidence and she is still growing hybrids. In her spare time she loves chatting with Leif, even if she has a hard time understanding his relaxed attitude.

*Home photo:* 
View attachment 207224


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Sep 2, 2017)

Villager name: Kelly
    Villager species: Dog
    Villager personality: Uchi
    Villager catchphrase: 'pup'
    Backstory: Kelly is a Tan point Blue Merle Australian Shepard, her tail is docked, her feet are white and she has one blue eye and one brown. She's out and about mornings and evenings, she loves being outside and on rainy days, she carries the Maple Umbrella. She's either from or going to San Francisco, she's the eldest of three, her favorite song is K.K Disco, and her initial shirt is the Chick Tank. You'll most likely find her on the beach, watering the flowers or on the benches, enjoying the day.
    Home photo:


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 2, 2017)

OK! Here are some of mine!

Art Contest






Villager Design

Name: Bobble
Personality: Lazy
Catchphrase: Bubbles

Backstory:
Bobble is a far out little dragon. He is light blue with neon purple back spikes. Bobble is a twin. He has a bodacious brother named Bubble that our very own gnarly member, Coach, will tell you all about. Bobble is a bit of a hoarder. He collected lots of dropped items from his previous adventures with his brother and displays them proudly in his home. While he misses Bubble greatly, he is enjoying his new excellent adventure on his own. Bobble is a rad little dude that would love to make your town his next bogus journey.






And my arcade


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Here's my villager and interior submission!

Name: Mysti

Species: Pegasus

Gender: Female

Description: Mysti is a pale lavender pegasus with shiny silver wings, hooves, mane, and tail.  Her eyes are brown and heavily lashed.  Mysti loves the sky and misses the days when she flew about up there freely, so she made her house as close as possible to her favorite place.  She also likes cute/pastel things so she fills her house with furniture that matches her tastes.  Her older brother Julian is a unicorn due to the two species breeding, but they get along just fine.  In fact, both of them found nice towns to live in after they fell from the heavens.  Mysti wears a silk-bloom tee that compliments her lavender skin.

House Interior:


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 2, 2017)

My villager submission:

*Villager name:* Raver
*Villager species:* Lion
*Villager personality:* Smug
*Villager catchphrase:* groovy rad
*Backstory:* Raver is a golden-tannish lion with a brown, wavy, tired-looking mane. He often wears a pair of old black shades. Having an avid love for music, he yearned to become a rock star on his own. He started out on the streets with his country guitar, playing all the folk songs he knew by heart and the new hits that came out. Though Raver made some progress in performing in small clubs and even holding concerts in his own house, he never made it big. Now, life has made Raver a very humble lion. After settling down, he learned to play and collect all sorts of instruments. Raver idolizes K.K Slider because he relates so strongly to how K.K began his career out on the streets like he did. Raver doesn't talk about his past much, but whenever a friend or a guest stops by his house, Raver gives them a little rendition of his dream. Some may think that his home is stuck in the past and out of style, but there's one thing they agree on: his music is spot on.
*Home photo:*


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 2, 2017)

il just share my favorite the villager one


Spoiler



Villager name: Rotreo

Villager species: Zebra

Villager personality: Jock

Villager catchphrase: just chill and sport

Backstory: I was born in the late 80?s I feel myself as a 90?s but no everyone want me as if I was an 80?s. the room represent my love for classics stuff yet a modernized for this age around. I know I?m a bad boy with my bike shirt and my beautiful blue sapphires eyes and a soft black hair. Everyone with their disco party and I?m just like ?dude lets ride our skates or play in the arcade? and majority don?t want that so I hang most of my time alone but who cares as long, as I can keep my stripes of enjoyment I?m good. Love my 80?s song but I?ll be honest my styles goes to the 90?s feel. Love to play pool and skateboards my team always cheer for me whenever my teams win and to celebrate well of course wine as my favorite and no disco party. ?well dude there my biography now gotta run the stripes are calling me to win to the top?. 
Team stripe = his made-up team for his friends who love pools and skateboards and that competes for his city where he used to live before moving with his life

Home photo:


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 2, 2017)

Someone wake laudine! the new banner is a disgrace to The Fair 2k17! (jk it's cool, mad art skills require sleep, and comic sans makes it acceptable).


----------



## tifachu (Sep 2, 2017)

b/c i love bats and wish there was a cute little smug bat villager..

*Villager name:* Vlad
*Villager species:* Vampire Bat
*Villager personality:* Smug
*Villager catchphrase:* I see, very well!
*Backstory:* While his species may be a bit indimating, and his room broody, Vlad is actually one of the most endearingly dorky villagers you could meet. Coming from the kingdom of Romania, he is the youngest and most docile of his two brothers, Nosferatu and Draculair, who tease him lovingly in their letters. Rather than seeing other creatures as prey, Vlad sees them as a fascinating subject of study; in fact the main reason he moved into town is to assimilate and learn more about them up close and personal. He is a bit of a bookworm, and can be found with his face buried in a heavy tome rather than in some flesh. He feeds only on red fruits and veggies. His poor eyesight, natural for his species, is made even worse to the point he has to wear spectacles. He dons suspenders pants, combed-over hair, and a little red bowtie, giving him quite a modern hipster appearance-- a step up from the typical cloak-and-popped-collar that would be expected of a blood-sucker. He speaks with a heavy Romanian accent & a slight lisp. His height is equivalent to the squirrel species. _Alternative Visual_
*Home photo:*


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Here's my villager and interior submission!
> 
> Name: Mysti
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if you're trying to copy or just liked the idea of a pegasus too.

But anyway, my little Angelina would like to "hang out" with Mysti's brother....


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 2, 2017)

My last-minute entry for the art contest ^^;


----------



## Sholee (Sep 2, 2017)

retro isabelle exercising 80s style





​


----------



## Araie (Sep 2, 2017)

It's the end of the contests so might as well share my completed villager entry ?\_(ツ)_/?

*Villager name:* Sean
*Villager species:* Bengal Cat
*Villager personality:* Jock
*Villager catchphrase:* duuude

*Backstory:* 
Sean is based off an '80s surfer, along with his name being a pun on the word 'sea'. 
-
Sean is a pale blue bengal cat with short, droopy ears, and wears a gray tank. His fur is always constantly matted and soaked due to his love of surfing. His fur goes to the point of covering his eyes from being so wet that no one knows what they look like for sure.

Sean is extremely loud and extroverted, even at times obnoxious, but it takes a lot to take him down in the dumps and is like a personal cheerleader for his friends. Often times, you can find him dreaming of the plans he has to travel across the world with his surfboard alone.

In his house plays the seashell version of K.K. Love Song, with the waves of the sea crashing along with it, as his home is right on the sea. Other than surfing, he also enjoys to rest with his friends by his town's fire pit if he isn't playing on his NES.

*Home photo:
*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 2, 2017)

Its time to share these really-late entries. I was pretty quick on both of them:

*Design A Villager & Interior:*

*Villager name:* Fiesta
*Villager species:* Horse
*Villager personality:* Lazy
*Villager catchphrase:* Smashing
*Backstory:*Fiesta is a Pinata Horse that really loves to have parties and birthday parties to be exact. It may be cannibalism, but he really loves to eat candy, lots and lots of candy to stuff him up. The parties that he likes to throw are any types of parties. Being rave parties, sophisticated parties, party parties, and his personal favorite, Mexican parties. Which makes sense as he was born in a Mexican-like world.
On the other hand, he may or may not like birthday parties, which ironically is what his house is. He does love the beginning part, where they chatter, have a birthday cake, presents. But he doesn't like it at all when he's hung up and beaten to death by kids with swinging bats. (Or any other kind of hard hitting object) But luckily, due to people seeing how carefree he is, nobody has ever made him go through that torture and use a different Pinata instead.
So if you're looking for a character who enjoys parties, why not invite him over to your house sometime?
*Home photo:*





*Retro Room Renovation:*






I find this good. I did my best.​


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 3, 2017)

time to cry myself to sleep now bye everyone :]


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 3, 2017)

here's my retro arcade room entry!



it's Retro Arcade: 1983!

everything fron the 80's arcades is there: 
some stand-up coin-ops, table-top coin-ops, pinball,
a quik-shot hoops game, and a few kiddie games as well.
plus the surly attendant.
the only thing missing is the ashtrays!







​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 3, 2017)

Spoiler: Retro Drawing - Art Entry













Spoiler:  



A little disappointed I couldn't add several ideas I originally had planned, but that's what I get for mostly working on this on the last week.
● A handful of characters were scrapped from series such as Metroid and Starfox. Arwings were going to fly out from behind the 4:3 TV. Samus was going to shot down metroids while on top of her gunship.
● The kid at the bottom, representing _you_ as the player at a young age was going to be surrounded with more 80s to 90s memorabilia on the floor, before being cut to just a head. Comics, trading cards (screenshots from TV shows/movies), a bowl of nintendo's officially licenced cereal "The Nintendo Cereal System" and other sugary treats, plushes of my pet monster and carebears, ninja turtles and he-man action figures, and it goes on.
● The lightning/time rips were going to have snapshots recreated from their respected games in the background...this out of the other two I really wanted to keep most.


----------



## narae (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh... my... GOD CHIBI. That's incredible! I love your piece & I can tell how much work & effort was put into it! Great composition & I love the colors! Wow wow wow.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2017)

u never fail to impress me chibi


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Retro Drawing - Art Entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh Chibi.... this is spectacular!!!!


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 3, 2017)

here's my villager design:

Rico, the chocolate pug (he's a smug pug)!!

*Villager name:*  Rico, the chocolate pug
*Villager species:*  Rico is a pug, which is a breed of mush-faced dog
*Villager personality:*  Rico is a smug pug
*Villager catchphrase:*  “Sweet!”
*Backstory:* 

Rico is a chocolate pug.
(For those who don’t know, a pug is a small mushed-face breed of dog, with short hair and a curly tail).

He is a smug pug.

Rico has chocolate-brown fur. He has black fur around his mouth on his mushed-in little muzzle. He has little floppy brown ears, and big round bulgy pug brown eyes.

In fitting with his smug personality, Rico is a very snazzy dresser. His original apparel consists of the beige emblem (the one with vest and tie), brown pants, brown socks, and brown shoes. On rainy and wintry days, he wears his straw boater hat.

Rico likes to talk about the fact that he went to culinary school, and that his dream is to have a popular pastry shop that will launch his career as a celebrity chef with his own television show. Rico’s has the look of a pastry shop.

Rico’s catch-phrase, “Sweet,” is the literal translation of his name from Spanish, and fits his interests in making pastries and candies.

Rico has a TV camera set up in one corner of his house, so he can practice his on-air personality for the day that he gets his big break.

*Home photo:*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 3, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Retro Drawing - Art Entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THIS, is something you NEED to draw to win, I'd definitely vote for you.


----------



## narae (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's my retro drawing entry!



Spoiler: Entry








Holosabelle playing on a Retro Fair arcade machine
with a custom built Bell Tree Coin Catch game!​





Spoiler: Bonus







holosabelle hollowed out. heh heh heh.





The progression!​


----------



## p e p p e r (Sep 3, 2017)

Spoiler: My Entries



*Retro Room Renovation *



















*Design-A-Villager & Interior*

*Villager name:* Vlad
*Villager species:* Red Panda
*Villager personality:* Smug
*Villager catchphrase:* flamb?
*Backstory:* Vlad is a red panda with brick red fur and light cream accents.  He wears a chefs outfit because his special skill is cooking French cuisine.  He usually cooks and bakes throughout the day so often times he gets many unexpected visits from the other villagers in town. He is very kind and polite so he loves sharing his creations with all the villagers.  Vlad holds a weekly cooking club at his house every Saturday morning, during the next meeting he will be teaching how to make bouillabaisse.



















*Retro Drawing* (of the villager I designed)


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 3, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> here's my villager design:
> 
> Rico, the chocolate pug (he's a smug pug)!!
> 
> ...


I adore your Smug pug Rico!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 3, 2017)

narae said:


> Here's my retro drawing entry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This is so super fun!!! I luv it!!!


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 3, 2017)

Spoiler:  Retro Drawing Entry










Retro gamer Isabelle!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 3, 2017)

RIP my chances with all these great artists here... =[


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Sep 3, 2017)

Looking at this thread was a mistake I'll never win anything...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's my entry for the Design a Villager contest!



Spoiler:  



*Villager name:* Rhea
*Villager species:* Deer
*Villager personality:* Normal
*Villager catchphrase:* Amant

*Backstory:* Named after the Greek Titan and mother of Zeus, Rhea was born into a poverty driven and deprived family during Greece?s tragic hyperinflation. From a young age, Rhea unfortunately suffered from abuse and misfortune, tearing her family apart. Despite her struggles, Rhea always grew to be a loving and somehow, motherly figure to those around her, developing a taste for traditional culture and travel as she matured. As she became of age, Rhea left her homeland to study abroad and provide for her family as best as she can. While scouring the planet, Rhea witnessed many wonders of the world including the iconic ?Big Apple?, bizarre Moai statues of Easter Island, traditional culture of the Japanese and the alluring waters of Niagara Falls. 

Rhea eventually settled down after completing her studies abroad; pursuing a life of traditional culture and explored the many corners of the world, helping those in need in whatever way possible. Wherever she goes, Rhea deliver?s her story, igniting a passion and inspiration in others. Driving people forward and showing others, background should not change who you are.

*Home photo:*


​


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 3, 2017)

i submitted my rooms a week ago and here they are

arcade:





design a room

Villager name: Winnie
Villager species: Dog (Corgi)
Villager personality: Normal
Villager catchphrase: Sunny
Backstory: Growing up, Winnie has always loved two thing which is the outdoor and books. although she has always loved the outdoors a tad more than her books. Winnie wishes she could be outdoor all the time but she knows better than to stay under the sun for too long. So, what does Winnie do so she could be outoor or at least feel like she's outside? Transform her house into the great outdoor of course! Now Winnie is happy because she can sit back and read her book inside while feeling shes outside at the same time! Also, if you ever need a good book, go to Winnie! She will recommend you a book you'll love!


----------



## glow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's my art entry, enjoy!



Spoiler: art turts


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 3, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Retro Drawing - Art Entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeeeee


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Here's my art entry, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art turts



Aww! I love Pac-man Turt the best!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2017)

^yeah that idea was fun to do! i love the turt messing with nes too but yeah that tv and nes was a bit pain to do since i had to draw most pixels rather then fill em.

background is airbrushed to get different blue tones and the rest is p much airbrushed too to get the painting look so yeah it's effort :3


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 3, 2017)

Rip any chance of winning anything with these amazing entries


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Omg all these entries are so good I'm just gonna be curled up in a corner weeping


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2017)

All of you have nice entries.

I still have hope to win first place in one of them. The only collectible I want more than the Tetris Collectible is the gold trophy collectible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 3, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm not sure if you're trying to copy or just liked the idea of a pegasus too.
> 
> But anyway, my little Angelina would like to "hang out" with Mysti's brother....



I'm not trying to copy anyone.  I made that before I even looked at this thread.


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww! I love Pac-man Turt the best!



the Link turt!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> the Link turt!!



of course there is a Link turt, can't forget the classics


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Sep 3, 2017)

hahaha oh man i'm dying inside lmao
i thought i had a chance in hell for the villager contest but boy mcfrickin howdy i was Very Wrong


----------



## BeachCity (Sep 3, 2017)

I love seeing these entries, especially the drawings! they all look great!

I never got around to entering the art contest and I'm not super jazzed about my arcade entry, but I really had a lot of fun with the design-a-villager contest so here's my entry!



Spoiler: design-a-villager



OK, here's my revised version. according to my word processor it should be exactly 200 words now, but please let me know if I'm off! thank you!


*Villager name:* _Posey_
*Villager species:* _owl (like Blathers and Celeste)_
*Villager personality:* _uchi_
*Villager catchphrase:* _"Bloomy!"_
*Backstory:* _Posey is a light brown owl with a creamy white belly, green eyes, and warm pink accented feathers on top of her head that form a rose-like shape as her ?hair?. She loves plants, especially flowers, and really enjoys gardening in particular. Her favorite gift to give and receive is flowers, with a particular fondness for roses and carnations. Her favorite season is springtime, during which she likes taking long walks and hunting for four-leaf clovers and searching for shells that have washed up on the beach. Despite favoring a seemingly soft, feminine aesthetic, she can come off as tomboyish and even rather blunt due to her ?big sister? personality, but she just prefers to tell it like it is. She truly embodies a strong yet soft persona, caring deeply for her friends and neighbors and never afraid to get into a fight if she needs to protect her loved ones. She?s even known to pull the occasional prank, so don?t trust her with a pitfall seed! But more often than not, Posey coexists peacefully with her townmates and lives a simple but fulfilling life, tending to her plants and enjoying a good book or a warm cup of coffee._

*Home photo:*​​






also, I took several other screenshots for the room that I of course couldn't include in my entry, so I guess this isn't a bad place to post them, right? if this isn't an appropriate use for this thread let me know and I can get rid of this part!



Spoiler: extra screenshots


----------



## r a t (Sep 4, 2017)

retro room renovation entry:

View attachment 206412​
design-a-villager entry:

*Villager name:* Discoe
*Villager species:* Sheep
*Villager personality:* Peppy
*Villager catchphrase:* "ewe star"
*Backstory:* Discoe?s astounding glittering lilac-toned holographic wool coat makes her unmissable, although she doesn?t need that to stand out as her impeccable dancing skills will catch anyone?s eye ? she?s just like a disco ball on the dance floor! Surprisingly her signature look of sprinkled star-shaped sequins and lengthy lashes stays in tact through her entire performances, she?s always glowing. Her main inspiration for her love of dancing and music was through the encouragement of K.K. Slider himself ? who was one of the first to notice Discoe?s flair and talent, when she was of a younger age, whilst attending one of his concerts (and her first time going to one). Ever since, her passion and determination grows every day ? resulting in hours of practice but bringing her such joy and fulfilment as it?s the only thing she lives for ? forever being an aspiring star. 
*Home photo:*
View attachment 206551​
I wish I had enough time for the art entry too but as always, nah​


----------



## Zerous (Sep 4, 2017)

Spoiler: My entry for the retro arcade thingy







Everyone's entries look so good ;-;


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

so many of us used the lunar wall in the arcade omg hahah Anyone else do it because of Pizza Planet in Toy Story?


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 4, 2017)

Now that the contests are closed, I can finally look at this thread! (if I had done it before I would have been too embarrassed to submit my entries after seeing all this amazing work!!)

This thread is truly eye candy, everything is so creative  Thank you for sharing! I wish I could leave a less generic comment, but yeah, I'm loving the entries and hope to see more posted (＾▽＾)


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 5, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Retro Drawing - Art Entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Chibi Darlin' ... I was trying to decide which little character or aspect I loved the best, but I gave up! It is all in its entirety too wonderful! This is an awesome piece of art and a pure pleasure to gaze at!
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

Awwww, thanks people for all the likes ♥ ♥  Glad to see so many people liked it.. I mean, I did feel satisfied only after some time looking at it since I have a.. special style to it but seeing other people finding it nice means a lot


----------



## Daysie (Sep 5, 2017)

My entrie of the arcade room:


​


----------



## Ankhakitty (Sep 5, 2017)

*Entry Arcade*

Here's my entry for the arcade room contest. I can understand why I didn't win, I was late to the event and tomnorrow on that day's time point I had to go stay somewhere there's no internet, for the weekend, so I couldn't prepare for the contest that day either.  Either way, I'm glad I entered anyways.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 6, 2017)

All these entries are so amazing that I want to melt away in embarrassment because I can't do anything good


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Here's my art entry, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art turts



love your art


----------



## Ankhakitty (Sep 7, 2017)

My Bucket of Paint entry was incomplete when I sent it, because my arm was too tired to color any further, but it was trash because I had no access to the paint bucket tool on mobile. I have no idea why I earned Tickets from it though...


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 8, 2017)

I thought I would post my art entry ... it's what my signature and avatar was based on ... I couldn't get the background effect I wanted (like an old video game screen) and it's all kind of lame ... but I had fun researching my old fave characters ... I really loved Frogger


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2017)

Spear said:


> love your art



thanks <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 9, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> I thought I would post my art entry ... it's what my signature and avatar was based on ... I couldn't get the background effect I wanted (like an old video game screen) and it's all kind of lame ... but I had fun researching my old fave characters ... I really loved Frogger



Wow Penn your entry is so nice! All the characters look so cute  Also may I ask what the green creature in the bottom left corner is? It seems so familiar but I can't place my finger on it rip


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 9, 2017)

I posted this in the museum but I thought it'd also be appropriate here too? (maybe).
But I decided to draw my villager from the design a villager contest (cuz you can't expect me to make a character and simply NOT draw them).
So here's a somewhat sloppy doodle of her:



Spoiler:  bop








She's a leopard with the snooty personality.

This was also the room I had for her but eh:


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 9, 2017)

Misera said:


> I posted this in the museum but I thought it'd also be appropriate here too? (maybe).
> But I decided to draw my villager from the design a villager contest (cuz you can't expect me to make a character and simply NOT draw them).
> So here's a somewhat sloppy doodle of her:
> 
> ...



YOURE CHEREMTASY. I WAS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO IT WAS OMG. YOURE ART IS INSANEEEEEEEEE I LOVE IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

When I opened the voting for the art I was like WHOA AMAZING THATS SO SICK when I saw yours. Youre so good!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 9, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> YOURE CHEREMTASY. I WAS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO IT WAS OMG. YOURE ART IS INSANEEEEEEEEE I LOVE IT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> When I opened the voting for the art I was like WHOA AMAZING THATS SO SICK when I saw yours. Youre so good!



OMG for real??? I'm so flattered! :'D (but yes, it's me, rip I was too shy to say which one was mine..)
I'm also kinda laughing because when I saw yours I was like WAIT who did this?? (yours is definitely one of my favs, seriously) Eventually I connected the dots because I saw you around before and noticed you had 2 trophies for past drawing contests, and since Luffy was in your entry I was like waiT Monkey D Luffy?? (and then everything made sense)


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 9, 2017)

Misera said:


> OMG for real??? I'm so flattered! :'D (but yes, it's me, rip I was too shy to say which one was mine..)
> I'm also kinda laughing because when I saw yours I was like WAIT who did this?? (yours is definitely one of my favs, seriously) Eventually I connected the dots because I saw you around before and noticed you had 2 trophies for past drawing contests, and since Luffy was in your entry I was like waiT Monkey D Luffy?? (and then everything made sense)



Yeaaa boi! Youre so good. I was the same about yours lmao.

I put luffy in my past two entries so Im just sticking with it lol xD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 9, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yeaaa boi! Youre so good. I was the same about yours lmao.
> 
> I put luffy in my past two entries so Im just sticking with it lol xD



I cri, thank you :'>
Oh yeah I think it's awesome and makes sense. :0 Kinda like a mascot


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 10, 2017)

Misera said:


> Wow Penn your entry is so nice! All the characters look so cute  Also may I ask what the green creature in the bottom left corner is? It seems so familiar but I can't place my finger on it rip



Heh heh .... dats Frogger!!  ... and that's the truck barreling down on him but his eye is on the fly!
And I absolutely LOVE your snooty leopard Aceline!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 10, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> Heh heh .... dats Frogger!!  ... and that's the truck barreling down on him but his eye is on the fly!
> And I absolutely LOVE your snooty leopard Aceline!!



OH yes! Heck I forgot all about Frogger but I used to play it when I was just a little kid omg... man though rip Frogger please move outta the way before it's too late xD

Aww thanks haha, I'm glad you do. :>


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 10, 2017)

Posting some of my entries now that the contests are over!

*Retro drawing:* not exactly ACNL or particularly game based, but the 80s to me is basically [awesome] zombie movies/B-horrors and bad fashion. So I combined them into a street fighter style scenario! (jazzercise vs zombies)





*Retro arcade:* maybe made it more flowerpower rather than 80s but I had the wall design in my patterns already so i went with it lmao 





*Paint bucket:* main challenge





*Paint bucket:* last weekly





glad to have finally participated in a bell tree fair! been on this forum since 2013 but it was my first one ^o^ thx staff for the fun times!


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 10, 2017)

Here are my contest entries I did 

Art Contest:





Retro Room Contest:


----------



## Jacob (Sep 10, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Posting some of my entries now that the contests are over!
> 
> *Retro drawing:* not exactly ACNL or particularly game based, but the 80s to me is basically [awesome] zombie movies/B-horrors and bad fashion. So I combined them into a street fighter style scenario! (jazzercise vs zombies)



I was trying to figure out who's that drawing was!!!! Absolutely stunning, I've been gushing over that piece since I saw the voting open!!! The zombie woman's face, body and hair kinda matches a similar art style I've been pursuing for my AP portfolio so I'm pretty drawn toward it


----------



## seliph (Sep 10, 2017)

sharing the ones that actually made it 



Spoiler









MEOW I'm actually not entirely happy with because I was more focused on bucket of paint but I'm glad she got a spot, I usually do more painty/sketchy kind of styles so it was something rather new for me (also I wish I could have put more stuff in the background but what can ya do)

And my villager which I'm too lazy to copy the description for but she's a ghost cat!






My retro room I didn't even try on so I won't post it, it was just a pre-existing room in my house that happened to have video game stuff in it LMAO






dizzy bone said:


> Posting some of my entries now that the contests are over!
> 
> *Retro drawing:* not exactly ACNL or particularly game based, but the 80s to me is basically [awesome] zombie movies/B-horrors and bad fashion. So I combined them into a street fighter style scenario! (jazzercise vs zombies)



I HAD A FEELING THIS WAS YOURS i love it sm


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 10, 2017)

gyro said:


> sharing the ones that actually made it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god I was trying to figure out who did the MEOW one sakdksfdk it's one of my favourites :')
I thought maybe it was you but literally don't know what your art looks like so I was just at a loss xD


----------



## seliph (Sep 10, 2017)

Misera said:


> Oh my god I was trying to figure out who did the MEOW one sakdksfdk it's one of my favourites :')
> I thought maybe it was you but literally don't know what your art looks like so I was just at a loss xD



omg thank u <3
I went full out with making gradients this fair it seems, shoutout to my smudge brush in SAI


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 10, 2017)

gyro said:


> omg thank u <3
> I went full out with making gradients this fair it seems, shoutout to my smudge brush in SAI



Gradients are pretty great xD I depend on the water brush in SAI tbh (not the default one though, that one makes me wanna die)


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you Jacob and gyro! <333 ooh Jacob, I'd love to see anything you've done! Ha yeah zombies are so fun to draw!


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 13, 2017)

It's been 5000 years and I still can't draw Monique's face, so here's the "as finished as it's going to get" version of my art contest entry:


Spoiler










I don't think I'm ever going to get it right, so I might as well share it before the thread closes... Let's just pretend it's "Blanka" cosplaying as Monique 

here's the version I submitted for comparison... 


Spoiler










(speaking of Blanka, I had to quickly swap Monique out for her in the contest version, ten minutes before it closed, because of said face drawing problem >.>)

and finally, here's the inspiration, the arcade art for Donkey Kong!


Spoiler










I tried my best to recreate it... keyword "tried" ;~;


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 13, 2017)

Makoto said:


> It's been 5000 years and I still can't draw Monique's face, so here's the "as finished as it's going to get" version of my art contest entry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thats actually so smart, I didnt realise it was a reference to that picture ;u; Its so good ah


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 13, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thats actually so smart, I didnt realise it was a reference to that picture ;u; Its so good ah



ahhhhh thank you! It's such an honour to have you comment on my pic, your art entries are always so breathtaking *__* Congratulations, btw!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

Makoto said:


> It's been 5000 years and I still can't draw Monique's face, so here's the "as finished as it's going to get" version of my art contest entry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hnghhh I thought your entry was clever the moment I saw it! Didn't think it was possible, but I love it even more. I really love the one where it's Monique too instead of Blanca :0 Both versions are fantastic. ;u;
Also I was glad they posted all of the artists in the closing ceremony bc yours was one I hadn't figured out the who the creator was and it was killing me haha I voted for you btw


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 14, 2017)

Misera said:


> Hnghhh I thought your entry was clever the moment I saw it! Didn't think it was possible, but I love it even more. I really love the one where it's Monique too instead of Blanca :0 Both versions are fantastic. ;u;
> Also I was glad they posted all of the artists in the closing ceremony bc yours was one I hadn't figured out the who the creator was and it was killing me haha I voted for you btw



Thank you so much for the kind words ;w; I only noticed the secret text after quoting you- wow, thank you! I don't understand why you would, but thank you ;o;

It was a bit embarrassing seeing my name on the list .__. I'm not... artistically inclined, so seeing my name next to all those amazing actual artists ahhhhhfhdhfh It felt so out of place.

Now that I have the chance (because I'm usually to shy to comment on stuff) I wanna tell you that your art is so stunning!! Your entry is gorgeous and it feels so serene! (I don't know if that made any sense... another reason I don't comment haha)

Also love the pic you made for your villager Aceline- so cool


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

Makoto said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words ;w; I only noticed the secret text after quoting you- wow, thank you! I don't understand why you would, but thank you ;o;
> 
> It was a bit embarrassing seeing my name on the list .__. I'm not... artistically inclined, so seeing my name next to all those amazing actual artists ahhhhhfhdhfh It felt so out of place.
> 
> ...



It's so good! I love how it looks kinda like, cut out? Like paper or fabric of some sort (sorry I'm bad at wording lol..)

Aww haha it's okay. I was surprised I actually made it to the finals lol.
Wahh I'm flattered that you think so, thank you so much! And no worries you're making sense haha.

Ye I decided to doodle her, she's probably just a character of mine now that I'll draw from time to time. x3


----------



## Sholee (Sep 14, 2017)

The people that have participated in the past fairs, you can see the improvements in their artworks which I think is pretty neat.

Also, will this thread be pinned like the 2016 share your entries? it'd be great if it was.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 16, 2017)

I know I'm very late, but I would like to share my entry for this year's drawing contest.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I know I'm very late, but I would like to share my entry for this year's drawing contest.
> 
> View attachment 207941



aaaah so cute how did that one not make it


----------

